# xfce4 thunar e il mount automatico

## darkice

ciao a tutti

la situazione è la seguente: ho installato xfce4, tutto molto carino e soprattutto la cosa che mi piaceva era che mi montava i dvd in automatico.

Sono seguiti alcuni aggiornamenti e qualche smanettamento dovuti al tentativo di mettere un server audio per poter centralizzare il suono tutto dalle casse collegate a questo pc (pulseaudio).Dopo vari ed eventuali disastri, mi trovo nella sgradevole situazione di avere il mount automatico dei cd/dvd che non va più.

Mi compare il simpatico messaggio "failed to mount blabla Not Authorized"

a seguire l'emerge info e il make.conf

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3200+-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 00:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=k8 -msse2 -m3dnow"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=k8 -msse2 -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cvs cxx dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdu gif glib gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv ieee1394 ipv6 jack java javascript jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lock mad mikmod mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline scanner sdl session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora thunar tiff timidity truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=k8 -msse2 -m3dnow"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="consolekit policykit xinetd mysql -gnome kde -minimal qt4  udev glib lock session startup-notification thunar svg sdl X 3dnow a52 oss aac aalib acpi alsa apm arts bash-completion bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr css cups cvs dbus  dri dts dv  dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg firefox flac ftp gif gphoto2 gtk -hal ieee1394 jack java javascript jpeg  lame  lm_sensors mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg msn multilib musicbrainz nas ncurses nsplugin ogg openal opengl  pam pda pdf png  quicktime scanner speex sse sse2 svga symlink syslog theora tiff timidity truetype usb vorbis wifi win32codecs xcb x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xpm xv xvid zlib pulseaudio"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

#FEATURES="ccache"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

thnx per l'aiuto in anticipo

----------

## k01

e in /etc/fstab??

----------

## darkice

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            auto,noatime    1 2

/dev/sda2               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail  0 1

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3               /home           ext3            noatime,defaults,user 0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults         0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

----------

## darkice

nessuno?

[ho altri problemi, anyway...li scrivo qui o apro altri thread]

----------

